# net child care expense calculation



## melotech (Mar 8, 2011)

This is the first year I'm filing taxes as single/separated and my child is claimed as my dependent. 

My ex and I split childcare/daycare expenses as per the appropriate percentages of our expense, but he is supposed to be paying the total NET childcare after deductions.

How would I calculate what he would owe me as the total childcare after deduction? I did my taxes with all my other deductions (RRSPs, Child sports, Charities) no childcare, then re-did them with childcare portion and split the difference. I'm not sure that's correct as it would seem my EX would benefit from the high amount of deductions I have in place and the Income Tax deducted from my cheque - no?

Would at the percentage of my income? Or the percentage of my income minus just the childcare expenses?

Any ideas? Googled it forever and can't find it anywhere! Not sure if this is the right forum as well.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

i think it is form t778, but i doubt he would agree since the deduction would be less for the lower income earner...


----------

